# Resolved: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi guys im really geting frustraited with my sons laptop. I have a E-system 3089 uk laptop brought recently windows xp, I have a BT voyager 2091 wireless ADSL router unlocked to any isp. I managed to get the router working on my desktop so i can connect but when we try and connect on the laptop it says limited or no connectivity. I have checked out some of the forums and changed the netsh winsock reset catalog and the netsh int ip reset reset.log, this seem to sort out the connecting until you turn it off, when you turn it back on i have to do the same thing. But!! when it does connect i still cant get up a home page it says cant find server my, desktop is windows xp and my internet provider is tiscali. :4-dontkno


----------



## mar.severus (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

So, Basically any encryption ?
What wireless mode ?
How far away is the ADSL box ?
Is that a built in wireless card ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

Do this twice, once for the working desktop, and again for the non-working laptop.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*



johnwill said:


> Do this twice, once for the working desktop, and again for the non-working laptop.
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> ...


----------



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*



mar.severus said:


> So,
> 
> Hi im sorry but i am new at this not sure what you are asking.
> Bt voyager 2091.
> ...


----------



## mar.severus (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

Try it doing that again but with "ipconfig /all" (No space between the slash and 'all')
Ok and thanks for the info...


----------



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*



mar.severus said:


> Try it doing that again but with "ipconfig /all" (No space between the slash and 'all')
> 
> Sorry hope this is better
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

I assume the computer named Jamies18pressy is the non-working one, correct? Is this connected by a wire or wirelessly? It appears that the Ethernet cable is disconnected, and the wireless connection has DHCP disabled. That equals no connection.

Let's try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

Hi johnwill yes jamie18pressy is the one not connecting and im trying to use wirelessil.
I have done what you asked this three times now and it now says limited or no connectivity, I done the winsock then rebooted, then it says limited or no connectivity,so I did the ip one after, and the same message appears.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

If you're trying to use the wireless, you need to configure that connection for automatic IP and DNS addresses, you have DHCP disabled now.


> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g Mini Card Wireless Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-04-0C-81
> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : *No* *Needs to be yes!*
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
> ...


----------



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

I have messed about with the settings and now i have connection but i still cant get the internet it says cant find server. I have printed the ipconfig off again see if this helps anybody.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-5A-C4-E6

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-67-0C-BD-92

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g Mini Card Wireless Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-04-0C-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.255.247
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Do I need anything different on the laptop to connect to for instance i only have internet explorer I have tiscali broadband do i need to install this on the laptop, although I have tiscali on my laptop, do I need a wireless icon to connect to because im not sure. Thanks again for taking the time Im very grateful.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

If you have a wireless router, you don't need ANY 3rd party software to connect.

You're still not connected, since you have the auto-config IP address. Have you tried disabling encryption on the wireless link to get connected, then enable it after you get it working?


----------



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

Ok no i havent tried this, but how do you do this i havent got a clue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

You need to put the address 192.168.1.1 into the IE address and access the router's configuration pages. I don't know that router, but there should be a wireless configuration section, and you can configure it there.


----------



## truben 36 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

Hi guys just to let you know that it was the router all the time, brought new router now no problem thanks for trying.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I cant manage to get connected to the internet on my laptop.*

Ok, thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------

